# Salt Creek



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

I fished Salt Creek for the first time this weekend, what a good looking stream. We did OK, with 8-10 smallies caught between myself and a friend. I don't hear much about this stream on OGF and was wondering if anyone has had good days there. Saw some really deep holes that looked great for cats and I think I may have seen a muskie attack some shad.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

There just might be a reason you don't hear too much about it! 
I basically grew up fishing that creek. I dont live down there but we have some land down there thats been in the family for 35 years. I sware a state record Rockbass is there.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

h2o,did you go to school at logan elm?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

no, I went to Fairborn about 2 1/2 hours away. lol


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I grew up fishing Salt Creek as well. I grew up very close. One road over from Narrows Rd. I love them rockbass in there!

jeffmo, I went to Logan Elm - '83.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sporty......

I crusied Narros Rd a few weeks ago. It looks a lot different now, POSTED sign everywhere. I miss the good ole days! I also saw where it looked like the old game reserve was out of business and up for sale.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I haven't been that far down Narrows in a while. I know the last time I went by, that high fence looked like hell. 

We used to run all around that place - in fact "practice hill" was there behind the fence. There was a small pond back in there too. Fished, swam, camped 4x4'ed all around that area in the mid 80s. Just down on the corner we used to have a rope in the tree for swimming. A lot of youth spent on up the road too - around 56 and Narrows. Ahhhhh - the good ole days!!


----------



## Sundance (Apr 15, 2004)

where is this Salt Creek?


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

The part I'm most familar with runs through Hocking/Vinton counties - along 56 and Narrows Road.


----------

